# Driving Gloves



## EnthusiastOwned (Mar 14, 2014)

I have noticed that my Alcantara steering wheel and gear knob soaks up my sweaty palms rather quickly, I only deep cleaned the Alcantara a month or so ago and it's starting to flatten with oils already.

Time for some driving gloves. Does anyone else use any, if so what have you got?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Driving gloves.......... not for me im afraid!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry couldn't help laughing at this driving gloves!!! My grandad used to where these for his Austin back in the day but he also wore a flat cap and smoked a pipe! :lol:

Paul


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## EnthusiastOwned (Mar 14, 2014)

I like driving gloves. Especially on a cold winters morning. And if they keep my steering wheel clean too, bonus!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have been known to wear them in the winter they help when you have to touch the very cold knob you get in the TT in winter :wink: :lol:


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

heres a link to some

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TOP-QUALITY-S ... 3473wt_850


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Driving gloves..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## EnthusiastOwned (Mar 14, 2014)

That's how I look when driving the TT around Sheffield. Sometimes girls take their panties off and throw them at the car, it's all terribly inconvenient. :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I do admit to having a very nice pair of Shell Driver's Gloves.
I do have a very nice steering wheel and i wanna keep it that way but i only wear them when im on it and the palms get greasy..
Steve


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> I do admit to having a very nice pair of Shell Driver's Gloves.
> I do have a very nice steering wheel and i wanna keep it that way but i only wear them when im on it and the palms get greasy..
> Steve


Or, of course, when you want to look like a sex offender...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Spandex said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I do admit to having a very nice pair of Shell Driver's Gloves.
> ...


Some peeps will be haters but i just want to keep a nice wheel nice.
Steve


----------



## EnthusiastOwned (Mar 14, 2014)

Spandex said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I do admit to having a very nice pair of Shell Driver's Gloves.
> ...


Do sex offenders wear driving gloves? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

People who wear driving gloves look like sex offenders. Not all sex offenders wear driving gloves.

In fact, I'm not sure it's possible to buy them on their own. I think they always come as a kit with some rope, a shovel and some plastic sheeting...


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

EnthusiastOwned said:


> That's how I look when driving the TT around Sheffield. Sometimes girls take their panties off and throw them at the car, it's all terribly inconvenient. :lol:


LOL


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> I do admit to having a very nice pair of Shell Driver's Gloves.
> I do have a very nice steering wheel and i wanna keep it that way but i only wear them when im on it and the palms get greasy..
> Steve


ON IT LOL. You've not used them for the last 4 or 5 years then Steve.

They make drivers look like total cunts.

Might get some. :wink:


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Lol Rich.

I know what you mean though with the alcantara.

Wonder if you could get something to cover the wheel in, Or like a scotchguard kinda thing for the wheel so it repels dirt, oils etc.

Mines leather, But its nappa leather. Currently it's still matte and i'd like to keep it that way. I dont want it to go shinny. The car looks well thumbed then.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neil_audiTT said:


> Lol Rich.
> 
> I know what you mean though with the alcantara.
> 
> ...


I can see another glove convert on the horizon..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I say chaps! Prepare for wax...


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

As mentioned by Neil. Your best bet is to get a steering wheel cover to protect the Alcantara.

Paul


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Paulj100 said:


> As mentioned by Neil. Your best bet is to get a steering wheel cover to protect the Alcantara.
> 
> Paul


Probably like leaving the plastic wrapping on your new couch..whats to enjoy about that.
Steve


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > As mentioned by Neil. Your best bet is to get a steering wheel cover to protect the Alcantara.
> ...


Very true.

How easy is it to change a steering wheel with an airbag?

Paul


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

When I think of driving gloves I think of Alan Partridge 

AHA !!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Paulj100 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Paulj100 said:
> ...


Easy, disconnect battery and socket set.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


So you don't need a multi spline bit or torx bits :roll:

Did you ask Autograph because that would explain the duff info ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

All in the socket set..
Steve


----------



## Thistlebeeace (Oct 15, 2014)

EnthusiastOwned said:


> I have noticed that my Alcantara steering wheel and gear knob soaks up my sweaty palms rather quickly, I only deep cleaned the Alcantara a month or so ago and it's starting to flatten with oils already.
> 
> Time for some driving gloves. Does anyone else use any, if so what have you got?


I bought a pair of these a while back, being fond of the aesthetic of 50s and 60s driving - and also because even leather wheels give me tacky palms:

https://www.holden.co.uk/displayproduct ... =052.229/L

They do them in black also, if the tan is too 'Partridge' for you. Haven't seen mine since returning from Classic Le Mans this year though. Having just bought a QS though, I'll dig them out and wear them in solidarity with you. 

Karting gloves would be an alternative...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thistlebeeace said:


> EnthusiastOwned said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed that my Alcantara steering wheel and gear knob soaks up my sweaty palms rather quickly, I only deep cleaned the Alcantara a month or so ago and it's starting to flatten with oils already.
> ...


I needed thinner ones than in the link as I've got flappy paddles.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> All in the socket set..
> Steve


Of course Steve always an excuse :wink:

Hail the king of duff info


----------



## Thistlebeeace (Oct 15, 2014)

V6RUL said:


> I needed thinner ones than in the link as I've got flappy paddles.
> Steve


Those linked are very, very thin - they're not much use for keeping warm!


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Driving gloves WTF! :lol:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Finally, at last I can come out of the closet and admit my guilty pleasure....

  I wear driving gloves   

and yes they are Alan Partridge type, actually inherited from my long gone Grandad, may he drive in peace, at a steady 55mph!

Actually I only wear them out of necessity in winter on long journeys because of having the bloody windows wide open for the dog, its freezing :lol: :lol:

With the heated seats on and gloves its bearable but admit I must look "interesting" for people on the motorway as they whizz past. They seem to be laughing allot for some reason?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Mods please lock this thread before too many dig themselves into holes that they cannot escape! :lol:


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

I've always fancied a set to match my tan interior....

I get really cold hands in winter - silly cold to the point where they go white and limp so currently driving around in some bright blue Troy Lee Designs MX gloves lol.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Spandex said:


> People who wear driving gloves look like sex offenders. Not all sex offenders wear driving gloves.
> 
> In fact, I'm not sure it's possible to buy them on their own. I think they always come as a kit with some rope, a shovel and some plastic sheeting...


Ha ha ha absolute classic. I did actually laugh out loud when I read this


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I wear gloves too - bright red, bright pink, whatever goes with what I am wearing.

HATE HATE HATE cold hands!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I know I said it before earlier in the post but........"AHA!!!!"


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

mwad said:


> I know I said it before earlier in the post but........"AHA!!!!"


Trust me - I bear no resemblance to Alan Partridge whatsoever!!

*wonders* Alan Partridge in high heels - hmmmm no!*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

And on that bombshell....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

fatboy13 said:


> I get really cold hands in winter - silly cold to the point where they go white and limp


Sounds like Raynaud's

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Raynauds-p ... ction.aspx


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> fatboy13 said:
> 
> 
> > I get really cold hands in winter - silly cold to the point where they go white and limp
> ...


Yeah have thought this for a while, should get them checked out at some point.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

fatboy13 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > fatboy13 said:
> ...


Agreed.
Ginkgo biloba is good for increasing blood flow into the extremities


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> Agreed.
> Ginkgo biloba is good for increasing blood flow into the extremities


I'll look it up cheers dude.

In other news, I went to Sports Direct on the weekend & picked up a matching pair of Dunlop golf gloves to trial as I thought they'd offer more grip yet some level of insulation in the car & so far so good! Worth the £6 that they cost me for sure


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

****** Pavlova - some sort of Mexican meringue? :wink:


----------



## ipap (Nov 27, 2014)

Not for me! You need to be over 80...


----------

